# Windows PC als Surfstation



## pauschpage (21. November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne in unserem Hotel eine Sufstation aufstellen.
Diese sollte so sicher wie möglich sein, und es sollte dem Anwender nicht ermöglicht sein, etwas herunterzuladen, den Computer verändern ect.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das bestmöglich umsetzen kann?

Bzw. kennt jemand eine Software?



Danke!
Christian


----------



## metalgear (21. November 2005)

pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] es sollte dem Anwender nicht ermöglicht sein, etwas herunterzuladen



Das wird so, wie Du Dir das vorstellst, nicht möglich sein. Internet ohne "Herunterladen" gibt es nicht, da es sich, wie der Name schon sagt, um ein Netzwerk handelt, auf dessen fremde Inhalte Du zugreifst - sprich sie herunterlädst. Du könntest höchstens die Rechte so verteilen, dass dem User das Speichern diverser Inhalte nicht gestattet ist. 

Generell solltest Du noch ein paar Angaben ergänzen, zum Beispiel Betriebssystem, Internet-Hardware, etc. 

Gruß 
metalgear


----------



## Sinac (21. November 2005)

Generell Frage ich mich wie du in die Situation kommst sowas kommerziell genutzt aufstellen zu müssen ohne die nötigen Kenntnisse zu haben


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. November 2005)

pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich möchte gerne in unserem Hotel eine Sufstation aufstellen.
> Diese sollte so sicher wie möglich sein, und es sollte dem Anwender nicht ermöglicht sein, etwas herunterzuladen, den Computer verändern ect.
> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das bestmöglich umsetzen kann?
> Bzw. kennt jemand eine Software?


Durch das nicht gut durchdachte Konzept eignet sich Windows nicht als sichere Surfstation (obwohl man es immer wieder sieht). Meist ist es teure Sondersoftware die man dennoch austricksen kann (Erfahrungen aus der Schulzeit).

Mit einem kleinen Budget kann ein Administrator ein Linux aufsetzen das allen Ansprüchen des Auftraggebers genügt.
Meine Empfehlung.


----------



## NatureBoy (22. November 2005)

Was vielecht auch noch eine Möglichkeit wäre -> eine Live-CD erstellen.

Es gibt die bereits fertige BootCD "Knoppix" die auf Linux beruht, oder du kannst dir mit Windows selber eine basteln, diese nennt sich "BartPE".


----------



## IAN (22. November 2005)

Hallo pauschpage,

schau dir mal diesen LINK an.
Ich meine die PCI-Karte, habe sie auch im Einsatz.
Gruß IAN


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. November 2005)

Dabei fällt mir etwas ein. Ich nehme alles von mir gesagte zurück:

Windows Professional enthält soweit ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte einen sogenannten KIOSK Modus, mit dem ein Administrator alle Rechte zuweisen kann, wer - was - wann - starten darf.

Es ist also keine zusätzliche Software oder Hardware nötig.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64142


----------

